# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Edi Rama i shpall luftë edhe Zotit: Shemb Kishën e Shen Thanasit në Dhërmi

## IllyrianPatriot

> Sot, dt. 20 gusht 2015, në qytezën e Dhërmiut, në Himarë, komuniteti lokal i besimtarëve orthodhoksë, në perudhën festive të së Kremtes së Tërëshenjtës Mari, u provokua nga një incident i rëndë, shkaktuar nga struktura të pushtetit lokal me mbështetjen e organeve të rendit. Në mënyrë të befasishme, punonjës të Bashkisë Himarë shkuan në kishën e Shën Athanasit, hoqën ikonat dhe sende të tjera të shenjta dhe nisën ta shkatërronin atë. Këto veprime u bënë pa dijeninë e Komunitetit Orthodhoks, pa asnjë njoftim paraprak dhe pa asnjë dokumentacion ligjor.
> 
> Sapo ky veprim u bë i njohur, besimtarë bashkë me klerikun shkuan në kishë, protestuan, ndërhynë dhe e ndaluan shkatërrimin e mëtejshëm. Ata shprehën indinjatën e tyre për këto akte flagrante dhe janë të gatshëm në çdo moment ta mbrojnë kishën e tyre nëse do të ritentohet të shembet ky vend i shenjtë.  Edhe pasdite ata u mblodhën përsëri për të protestuar.
> 
> Tentativa për të dëbuar besimtarët nga një kishë e tyre, pronë e Komunitetit Orthodhoks, është edhe më skandaloze po të mendosh se u bë në shkelje të të gjitha ligjeve të mundshme, fshehurazi dhe në mënyrë tinzare. Ngjarja dëshmoi një mungesë të thellë të respektit ndaj besimit dhe komunitetit fetar, të ngjashëm me atë të sistemit ateist komunist, që shkatërroi kishën për herë të parë në vitin 1972 dhe gurët i përdori për të ndërtuar depon e ujit. Në vitin 1992, në vendin ku kishte qenë kisha e vjetër, banorët ngritën një kishë të thjeshtë, e cila ka 23 vjet që i shërben si vend adhurimi komunitetit. Por përsëri dikush po përpiqet ta shembë, si 43 vjet më parë!
> 
> Ky veprim abuziv i disa punonjësve shtetërorë, përbën veç të tjerash edhe shkelje flagrante të Ligjit nr. 10057/22.01.2009/ Për ratifikimin e marrëveshjes ndërmjet Këshillit të Ministrave të Republikës së Shqipërisë dhe Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, që garanton paprekshmërinë e vendeve të kultit dhe mbrojtjen e tyre nga shteti. Iniciativa të tilla abuzive private nën petkun zyrtar,  duke iu nënshtruar interesave ogurzeza, duhen dënuar me forcë nga organet shtetërore, pasi cenojnë rëndë marrëdhëniet me komunitetet fetare. Aq më shumë që akte të tilla kanë ndodhur vetëm me objektet orthodhokse të kultit.
> 
> Shpresojmë që në vazhdim ata që u implikuan në këtë skandal, do të kuptojnë se kanë vepruar në mënyrë të gabuar dhe do të pendohen përpara Perëndisë dhe komunitetit për përdhosjen e një vendi të shenjtë dhe do të respektojnë ligjin.
> ...


Keto dite jan paralajmeruar ne testamentin e Zotit ... biblen . Jetojme ne koherat kur e drejta quhet gabim , edhe gabimi e drejte . Eshte shume e rendesishme qe i gjithe komuniteti te konsolidohet , te bashkohet edhe te reagoje fuqishem ndaj ketij persekutimi LITERALISHT DIALLEZOR . 

Do japin llogari kur ditet e numeruara do u marojne ... por eshte detyra e cdo besimtari te tregoje forcen e besimit ... pa dhune por me dashuri

----------


## Evian

Dënoi cdo lloj dhune kunder besimtareve dhe kulteve ne te cilen kryejn ritet.

Shtrohet pyetja qesharake qe i shtrohet shpeshhere muslimaneve, ne kete rast per ortodokset dhe katoliket e forumit : A feja a kombi se pari ?

Ke do mbroni, interesat e kishes a te kombit ?

(Dielli1, mesiu, ilirian patriot ?!)

----------


## Darius

.................................

----------

cool_shqype (31-08-2015),Evian (21-08-2015),Maqellarjot (21-08-2015),mesia4ever (21-08-2015)

----------


## ilia spiro

Ne vazhden e qendrimit armiqesor ndaj Kishes Orthodhokse kryeministri dhe qeveria, perseriten ritualin qe fillon me perdhosjen e Kishes se Permetit, cenimin skandaloz te Katedrales "Ngjallja e Krishtit" dhe tani ky rast, i fundit ne Dhermi. Pas gjithe ketyre "veprave" nuk  di nese duhen gje tjeter per te cilesuar k/m dhe qeverine e tij, si antievropiane dhe antiorthodhokse, duke shkelur me te dyja kembet kushtetuten dhe te drejten me elementare ate te besimit.
Nuk ka shkak me te madh qe ky k/m te jape doreheqjen dhe te sensibilizohen organizmat nderkombetare per ate c`ka ndodh me komunitetin orthodhoks, sidomos pas ardhjes se kesaj qeverie dhe ketij k/m mason, ku veprimet maskohen me paligjshmerine, por qe kane si qellim promovimin e nje "misionari" tjeter,...
Tashme nuk ka asnje dyshim se ky k/m eshte vazhdues i denje i veprave te eterve qe sollen 67` ne Shqiperi, ku objekte kulti u kthyen ne stalla bagetish, ose u shkateruan, sic ndodhi edhe me Kishen e "Shen Thanasit" ne Dhermi.

Persekucioni ndaj Kishes Orthodhokse tashme eshte i hapur dhe perpara nuk presim ndonje gje me te mire.

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> Dënoi cdo lloj dhune kunder besimtareve dhe kulteve ne te cilen kryejn ritet.
> 
> Shtrohet pyetja qesharake qe i shtrohet shpeshhere muslimaneve, ne kete rast per ortodokset dhe katoliket e forumit : A feja a kombi se pari ?
> 
> Ke do mbroni, interesat e kishes a te kombit ?
> 
> (Dielli1, mesiu, ilirian patriot ?!)


Kombi edhe feja ne fen e krishtere jan te nderlidhura . Ne fakt nje krishter i devotshem , e ka Zotin edhe kombin para te gjithave . 

Zoti sipas bibles krioj token edhe shtetet .... nuk krioj nje shtet apo vetem nje gjuhe . Edhe kjo eshte diferenca midis muslimanizmit edhe kristianizmit , prandaj nuk mund te paralelizohen keto gjera .  Per me shume mund te diskutojme te seksjoni i 'tolerances fetare ' .  

Thene ndryshe njera nuk ekskludon tjetren , por jan ne fakt te nderlidhura ne menyre lineare .

----------


## ilia spiro

Ka te reja  te tjera: sot disa gangstere me makina pa targa kane shkuar tek Kisha e "Shen Thanasit" dhe kane hedhur soleten. Prifti shpetoi per qime. Pra, gjithcka eshte e organizuar me se miri mes te ashtuquajturit shtet dhe bandave e maskave te 97, duke marre perdhosur Kishen ne Dhermi, por edhe  Kishen tone Orthodhokse ne pergjithesi.
Bashkepunimi i kesaj qeverie me bandat "paraushtarake", e thellon fajin dhe e ben urgjente nderhyrjen e nderkombetareve....

----------


## Darius

A ka ndonje prononcim zyrtar nga shteti shqiptar mbi kete incident?

Dhe a ka ndonje burim informacioni me te pranueshem sesa nje deklarate ne facebook?

----------


## BOKE

*Përplasja me Shkrelin, ndërtimi i OMONIA-s dëmton kishën historike*

iKisha Ortodokse akuzon Bashkinë se do të prishë objektin e kultit, flet për paligjshmëri dhe tinëzari. Jorgo Goro: Godina është ndërtuar mbi një kishë të vjetër, e cila do të rikonstruktohet dhe kthehet siç ishte. Artan Shkreli: OMONIA po deformon objektin. Injorojnë historinë tonë. 


Kisha ka shërbyer si varr. Nilo Catalano, autor i një fjalori shqip-italisht, ka qenë i varrosur aty. Ai, mendohet se dha mësime të shqipes në Himarë qindra vjet para se të themelohej shkolla e parë. OMONIA pretendon se aty nuk është folur shqip.

Ndërhyrja e Policisë Ndërtimore (INUV) të Himarës për të ndaluar punimet pa leje në një kishë historike në Dhërmi e lidhur fort me mësimet e shqipes në zonë, është kthyer në konflikt me disa banorë që e kanë kundërshtuar ndërhyrjen. Këshilltari i kryeministrit, Artan Shkreli tha se ndërhyrja vjen nga OMONIA.

Ndërkohë ka reaguar ashpër edhe Kisha Ortodokse Shqiptare, që e ka krahasuar veprimin me prishjen e objekteve të kultit në diktaturë, duke e cilësuar atë pronësi të vetën. Ndërkohë nga Bashkia e Himarës mësohet se ndërhyrja është për të ndaluar dëmtimin e një monumenti kulture, që në historinë e tij nuk i përket kësaj kishe, por një misionari katolik nga Siçilia, i cili ka predikuar në këtë zonë në vitet 1600.

“Nuk ka kishë aty, ka një godinë historike”, – tha për Mapon Jorgo Goro, kryetar i Bashkisë së Himarës, duke i referuar faktit se bëhej fjalë për një monument. Goro sqaron se bëhet fjalë për një monument dhe se ndërhyrja bëhet për ta mbrojtur nga dëmtimi. Ai thotë se Bashkia do vijojë procedurat. “S’ka ndodhur asgjë shqetësuese. Godina është ndërtuar mbi një kishë të vjetër, që do të rikonstruktohet dhe kthehet siç ishte”, tha Goro për Mapon.

Më herët Kisha Ortodokse bëri një deklaratë, ku thuhet: “Tentativa për të dëbuar besimtarët nga një kishë e tyre, pronë e Komunitetit Ortodoks, është edhe më skandaloze po të mendosh se u bë në shkelje të të gjitha ligjeve të mundshme, fshehurazi dhe në mënyrë tinëzare”. Sipas saj, objekti i përket këtij komuniteti dhe se ndërhyrja aty është e paligjshme. Në komunikatë thuhet se po ashtu ishin hequr ikonat dhe se po synohej të prishej i gjithë objekti. Por nga të dhënat e Bashkisë dhe fotot bashkëlidhur, dallohet qartë objekti i vjetër, muret e gurit dhe ndërhyrja në të me beton dhe me blloqe betoni që e kanë dëmtuar atë.

Edhe pse Bashkia flet për rikonstruksion të kishës, Kisha Ortodokse e quan atë një akt të paligjshëm dhe mjaft të rëndë. Ajo thotë se ai shkel ligjin për paprekshmërinë e objekteve të kultit dhe njofton se është e vendosur ta mbrojë atë.

Ndërkohë këshilltari i kryeministrit Rama, Artan Shkreli publikoi foto të vjetra të kishës, ndërsa akuzoi se pas ndërtimit nuk ishin besimtarët, por organizata OMONIA. “Kisha historike e Shën Thanasit në Dhërmi, fatkeqësisht pëson deformime nga rindërtimi pa leje, duke detyruar INUV të Himarës të ndërhyjë. Kontestimi antiligjor dhe i paarsyeshëm që OMONIA po i bën ndërhyrjes së Policisë Ndërtimore ka të bëjë me faktin se ata injorojnë historinë e këtij vendi”,- tha dje Shkreli.

Nga ana e saj, Kisha Ortodokse flet për iniciativa private që duhet të dënohen rëndë. Ajo ankohet se incidente të tilla i kanë ndodhur vetëm kësaj kishe. Zëdhënësi i saj në faqen e Facebook e pranon se, sidoqoftë, kisha ka qenë po ashtu varri i Nilo Catalanos, i cili ka shërbyer si kryepeshkop katolik në Durrës dhe Himarë.

Nilo Catalano ka qenë dijetar italian, që ka njohur gjuhën shqipe dhe ka shërbyer në Shqipëri dhe në Himarë në vitet 1677 i emëruar si kryepeshkop i Durrësit në janar 1693. Catalano njihet për shkrimin e një fjalori shqip-italisht dhe po ashtu për një përmbledhje të këngëve arbëreshe. Ai ka dhënë mësime të shqipes tek arbëreshët në Itali dhe mendohet se kishte hapur në Himarë një shkollë shqipe. Historia e Catalanos shkon përkundër pretendimeve të OMONIA-s se zona ka qenë dhe është e banuar nga minoriteti grek.

Mapo

----------


## Darius

Domethene nuk qenka aq e thjeshte. Cudi pse u nxitua menjehere te sulmohet shteti me akuza aq te renda e sidomos leshohet alarmi qe po persekutohet besimi ortodoks ne vend ne nje kohe qe nuk na qenkan vete besimtaret por disa grekofile te OMONIA-s. Dhe kete reagim e ben edhe me te padrejte fakti qe permendet se ndertimi pa leje do demtonte kishen e Shen Thanasit.

----------


## ilia spiro

Cenimi i Kishes eshte sakrilegj dhe orthodhoksi i vertete nuk duhet te rrije e te beje sehir, por ta mbroje me te gjitha mjetet, duke mos kursyer as jeten e tij,

----------


## Albo

KISHA ORTHODHOKSE AUTOQEFALE E SHQIPËRISË

Zyra e Shtypit



 NJOFTIM PËR SHTYP


* Dhunohet sërish kisha e Shën Athanasit dhe kërcënohet jeta e priftit*


    Sot, e premte, 21 gusht 2015, një ngjarje edhe më e rëndë ndodhi në Kishën e hirshme të Shën Athanasit në Dhërmi. Persona të paidentifikuar dhe me makina pa targa, duke shfrytëzuar kohën e drekës, rrëzuan vandalisht mbulesën me soletë të kishës. Në momentin që u diktuan nga prifti, banor i Dhërmiut, në ngutje për t’u larguar gati e shtypën, duke i rrezikuar seriozisht jetën.

    Nga ana e autoritetit kishtar lokal u bë denoncimi penal ndaj aktit të shkatërrimit të pronës me cilësi të veçanta, për tentativë të qëllimshme aksidentimi dhe nxitje konflikti social.

    Besimtarët orthodhoksë të Dhërmiut janë të shokuar nga kjo dhunë e verbër ndaj këtij vendi të shenjtë për ta dhe nga përshkallëzimi i përdhosjes dhe shkatërrimit të tij. Ata kërkojnë me forcë që autoritetet shtetërore kompetente të reagojnë në mënyrë urgjente për gjetjen e fajtorëve dhe të ndërhyjë për të ndalur çdo lloj tentative të mëtejshme shkatërrimi. Besimtarët janë të revoltuar veçanërisht edhe nga qëndrimi i disa mediave dhe individëve, që përpiqen ta politizojnë dhe legjitimojnë shkatërrimin dhe dhunën, madje edhe të krijojnë përçarje pseudonacionaliste.

    Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë dënon ashpër këto ngjarje, që cenojnë pronën dhe lirinë e besimit fetar. Ajo i bën thirrje besimtarëve që të ruajnë qetësinë përpara këtyre provokimeve dhe të qëndrojnë të vendosur në mbrojtje të kishës. Ajo kërkon nga shteti të marrë përsipër detyrimet ligjore që rrjedhin nga Ligji nr. 10057/22.01.2009/ “Për ratifikimin e marrëveshjes ndërmjet Këshillit të Ministrave të Republikës së Shqipërisë dhe Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë”, që garanton paprekshmërinë e vendeve të kultit dhe mbrojtjen e tyre nga shteti.

    Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë do ta rikonstruktojë Kishën e Shën Athanasit në Dhërmi, e cila është pronë e saj sipas akteve ligjore dhe vendimeve gjyqësore. Kisha është i vetmi autoritet i njohur nga ligji që mund të ndërmarrë ngritjen e objekteve orthodhokse të kultit. Siç njihet dhe nga Ministria e Kulturës dhe Instituti i Monumenteve, kjo kishë nuk është monument kulture.

----------


## Albo

> Domethene nuk qenka aq e thjeshte. Cudi pse u nxitua menjehere te sulmohet shteti me akuza aq te renda e sidomos leshohet alarmi qe po persekutohet besimi ortodoks ne vend ne nje kohe qe nuk na qenkan vete besimtaret por disa grekofile te OMONIA-s. Dhe kete reagim e ben edhe me te padrejte fakti qe permendet se ndertimi pa leje do demtonte kishen e Shen Thanasit.


Jo vetem qe i fut hundet aty ku nuk te takon, por me nje injorance dhe guxim komunisti u kerkon llogari besimtareve orthodhokse se pse shteti i tyre i sulmon e mohon te drejtat e tyre ligjore, kushtetuese, dhe humane.

1. U faktua qe nderhyrja eshte bere nga njerezit e bashkise dhe vete shtetit: foli kryebashkiaku i Himares dhe keshilltari i Rames qe pranuan nderhyrjen me dijenine e tyre ne Kishe!

2. U faktua nga prononcimet e Kishes qe si kryetari i bashkise Himare, si keshilltari i Rames genjejne: Kisha ne fjale nuk eshte as "monument kulture" e as prone e OMONIA por eshte pronesi e Kishes Orthodhokse Autoqefale te Shqiperise!

3. U faktua qe dhunimet ndaj Kishes dhe prones se KOASH jane te orkestruara nga shteti pasi edhe pas prononcimeve te vazhdueshme te Kishes mbi kete incident te rende si ne organet kompetente te shtetit, si ne media, shteti jo vetem qe nuk ka levizur gishtin nga vendi, por kembengul e vazhdon dhunen e presionin ndaj Kishes dhe klerit.

Por mos ki merak, se nuk do te jete e larget dita, qe do t'ia degjosh zerin Gorove, Ramave dhe gjakprishurve qe u shkojne nga pas. E marrin ate qe kerkojne nga Zoti...

Dhe nje fjale po te them, qe ta kesh mire parasysh:

Kur nuk ke njerzillekun qe te denosh dhunimin kaq hapur te lirise se njerezve per te praktikuar besimin e tyre, dhe perdhosjen e nje objekti shekullor fetar nga ana e vete shtetit, ben mire qe te heshtesh se sa te flasesh. Pasi cdo fjale qe do te nxjerresh nga goja, do te te rendoje ty mbi shpirtin tend si gurr varri, kur ti mbyllesh syte ne kete bote, e ti hapesh ne ate boten tjeter.

Albo

----------


## mesia4ever

> Cenimi i Kishes eshte sakrilegj dhe orthodhoksi i vertete nuk duhet te rrije e te beje sehir, por ta mbroje me te gjitha mjetet, duke mos kursyer as jeten e tij,


Zoteri kush po mundohet ta prishe Qeveria Qendrore apo Bashkesia e Himares?! Ndani gjerat mos i beni lemsh sikur ata tjeret qeflasin ne hava...

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> Domethene nuk qenka aq e thjeshte. Cudi pse u nxitua menjehere te sulmohet shteti me akuza aq te renda e sidomos leshohet alarmi qe po persekutohet besimi ortodoks ne vend ne nje kohe qe nuk na qenkan vete besimtaret por disa grekofile te OMONIA-s. Dhe kete reagim e ben edhe me te padrejte fakti qe permendet se ndertimi pa leje do demtonte kishen e Shen Thanasit.


Sa leht bje preh e propagandes qeveritare o Darius .... I thone 1 foto 1000 fjale . Tani shikoje me syte e tu .... faktin qe aj ishte nje sulm frontal edhe djallezor kundra kishes ortodokse , i cili nuk eshte i vetmi , por ne vazhdimesi te disa te tjerave ( p.sh heqjen e rrethimit te kishes ortodokse ne Tirane ) . 

Fotot deshmojne vete , se ky ishte nje sulm i pergatitur qellimisht ( ndoshta edhe per te krijuar tensjone fetare per te shperqendruar vemendjen nga mega-deshtimet politike te kesaj qeverje djallezore ) . Dhuna ndaj nje kishe pamvaresist ku ndodhet ajo eshte dhune ndaj besimit te tjetrit . Natyrisht qe do nxjerrin lloj lloj pretekstesh .

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> Zoteri kush po mundohet ta prishe Qeveria Qendrore apo Bashkesia e Himares?! Ndani gjerat mos i beni lemsh sikur ata tjeret qeflasin ne hava...


Bashkesia e himares me urdher nga qeveria qendrore , duke aplikuar dhune policore .

----------


## Maqellarjot

Kush eshte ky bire bushtre  qe i kerkon llogari shtetit shqiptare!??? 


*Përplasja për kishën në Dhërmi, MPJ: Greqia, ndërhyrje në punët tona të brendshme*

Ndërhyrja e Inspektoriatit Ndërtimor të Bashkisë së Himarës në Kishën e Shën Thanasit në Dhërmi prodhoi një përplasje diplomatike mes Greqisë dhe Shqipërisë.

Ministria e Jashtme greke nëpërmjet zëdhënësit Costandinos Kutras, shprehu indinjatën e Athinës lidhur me ngjarjen. Në komunikatë thuhet se largimi i dhunshëm i besimtarëve nga Kisha e Shën Thanasit, prej punonjësve të Bashkisë së Himarës, heqja e simboleve fetare dhe e sendeve të shenjta prej kishës, si dhe dëmtimi i rëndë i kësaj godine, përbëjnë një akt të dënueshëm, pavarësisht argumentave juridikë të kësaj bashkie, dhe natyrisht nuk tregojnë imazh pozitiv të një vendi që aspiron të bëhet anëtar i familjes europiane.

Ndaj, jemi në pritje të shpjegimeve të palës shqiptare lidhur me situatën atje dhe kërkojmë marrjen e masave të menjëherëshme prej qeverisë shqiptare, thuhet në fund të deklaratës së Ministrisë së Jashtme greke.

Për këtë ngjarje, Ministria e Jashtme shqiptare e quan reagimin e palës greke si të nxituar. Zëdhënësi Dervishi thotë në deklaratë se Shqipëria përkujdeset të sigurojë zbatimin e ligjit në tërësinë dhe pacenueshmërinë e tij. Në raport me bashkësitë fetare, po ashtu edhe në raport me parandalimin e çfarëdolloj informaliteti dhe dallimin e tij nga shfrytëzimi korrekt i pronës private, në përputhje me të drejtat dhe detyrimet që burojnë nga Kushtetuta, Konventa Europiane e të Drejtave të Njeriut dhe aktet e tjera ndërkombëtare në të cilët Shqipëria aderon.

Konstatojmë- thotë Dervishi- se qëndrimi i zëdhënësit të Ministrisë së Jashtme greke, përbën, në këtë kontekst, një ndërhyrje në mbarëvajtjen e rendit të brendshëm civil, administrativ dhe gjyqësor të Republikës së Shqipërisë. Po ashtu, ai paragjykon në mënyrë të njëanshme dhe eksesive angazhimin e kahershëm të Greqisë për të shoqëruar integrimin europian të Shqipërisë. Ky qëndrim, në këndvështrimin e Ministrisë së Jashtme shqiptare është larg frymës së bashkëpunimit dhe mirëkuptimit të ndërsjellë midis Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë, që kishte për qëllim të promovonte takimi i fundit i ministrave Bushati-Kotzias. 

Ministria e Punëve të Jashtme e Republikës së Shqipërisë- thuhet në fund të deklaratës- shpreson se deklarata e djeshme, e cila në asnjë mënyrë nuk mund të shihet si qëndrim i një autoriteti që ushtron garanci morale apo kanonike mbi Kishën Ortodokse Autoqefale shqiptare dhe besimtarët e saj, do të mbetet vetëm një insinuatë e izoluar në zhvillimin e mëtejshëm të marrëdhënieve shqiptaro-greke. 

*Toni i reagimit të Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme të Greqisë tregon qartë se Greqia mbetet peng i një kompleksi identitar arkaik që përzien fenë me politikën dhe që kërkon të barazojë shtetin grek me ortodoksinë, me pretendimin se ky shtet është garant i ortodokësve edhe në Shqipëri.*

http://www.top-channel.tv/lajme/artikull.php?id=306856

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

Nqs greqia mbetet peng i nje kompleksi arkaik identitar i cili lidh indetitetin me fen , shqiperja po ashtu mbetet peng i nje identiteti ateist edhe persekutues ndaj besimit te tjetrit . 

Ne kete ekuacion une shikoj 2 pale qe jan kopja opozitare e njera tjetres . Te vetmen viktime qe shikoj jan ortodokset shqiptare edhe jo shqiptare , qe shikojne punet e tyre , nuk ngacmojne njeri , edhe dikush nje dite te bukut zgjohet t ju rrenoje kishat sic po behet ne shkretetirat nga ISIS .... per te krijuar nje domino konfliktesh fetare duke i veshur edhe konotacione etnike . 

Qellimi ishte pikerisht ky  : shperqendrimi i vemendjes publike nga politikat destruktive e qeverise se PS analoge me ato te falimentimit te greqise  !!!!  

Artikullin e ke sjell ne seksjonin e gabuar , ketu filtet per fen ....

----------


## Darius

> Jo vetem qe i fut hundet aty ku nuk te takon, por me nje injorance dhe guxim komunisti u kerkon llogari besimtareve orthodhokse se pse shteti i tyre i sulmon e mohon te drejtat e tyre ligjore, kushtetuese, dhe humane.
> 
> 1. U faktua qe nderhyrja eshte bere nga njerezit e bashkise dhe vete shtetit: foli kryebashkiaku i Himares dhe keshilltari i Rames qe pranuan nderhyrjen me dijenine e tyre ne Kishe!
> 
> 2. U faktua nga prononcimet e Kishes qe si kryetari i bashkise Himare, si keshilltari i Rames genjejne: Kisha ne fjale nuk eshte as "monument kulture" e as prone e OMONIA por eshte pronesi e Kishes Orthodhokse Autoqefale te Shqiperise!
> 
> 3. U faktua qe dhunimet ndaj Kishes dhe prones se KOASH jane te orkestruara nga shteti pasi edhe pas prononcimeve te vazhdueshme te Kishes mbi kete incident te rende si ne organet kompetente te shtetit, si ne media, shteti jo vetem qe nuk ka levizur gishtin nga vendi, por kembengul e vazhdon dhunen e presionin ndaj Kishes dhe klerit.
> 
> Por mos ki merak, se nuk do te jete e larget dita, qe do t'ia degjosh zerin Gorove, Ramave dhe gjakprishurve qe u shkojne nga pas. E marrin ate qe kerkojne nga Zoti...
> ...


Qetesohu ti admin se nuk po flet me ndonje halabak.  Une komentova per aq sa ishte ne lajm dhe ne momentin qe nuk ishte postuar asgje tjeter pervec se nje llogje ne facebook. Mos valle kjo fraza ketu poshte te duket sikur po injoroj ate qe ndodhi apo spo denoj cenimin e besimit?




> nuk na qenkan vete besimtaret por disa grekofile te OMONIA-s. Dhe kete reagim e ben edhe me te padrejte fakti qe permendet se ndertimi pa leje do demtonte kishen e Shen Thanasit.


Dhe e fundit, te paret e mij ortodoks (per aq breza sa mund te rregjistrohen nga kujtesa njerezore) me kane mesuar nje gje: te mos llomotis per besim e fe me te tjeret po ta mbaj besimin tim personal, pa gjykuar ate qe e beson fene time apo qe se beson fene time. Po mos ti qendroja ketyre mesimeve do te thoja ty qe me drejtohesh me ate ton qe ndersa ti shfryn mushkrine ne forum duke gjykuar te tjeret, disa breza nga familjaret e mij lane me gjakun e tyre guret e altaret e kishave ortodokse per t'i mbrojtur ato.

----------

cool_shqype (31-08-2015)

----------


## Darius

> Sa leht bje preh e propagandes qeveritare o Darius .... I thone 1 foto 1000 fjale . Tani shikoje me syte e tu .... faktin qe aj ishte nje sulm frontal edhe djallezor kundra kishes ortodokse , i cili nuk eshte i vetmi , por ne vazhdimesi te disa te tjerave ( p.sh heqjen e rrethimit te kishes ortodokse ne Tirane ) . 
> 
> Fotot deshmojne vete , se ky ishte nje sulm i pergatitur qellimisht ( ndoshta edhe per te krijuar tensjone fetare per te shperqendruar vemendjen nga mega-deshtimet politike te kesaj qeverje djallezore ) . Dhuna ndaj nje kishe pamvaresist ku ndodhet ajo eshte dhune ndaj besimit te tjetrit . Natyrisht qe do nxjerrin lloj lloj pretekstesh .


Nuk shoh asnje sulm djallezor ndaj kishes ortodokse. Shof nje perpjekje per ta paraqitur shtetin si tendencioz ndaj ortodoksise dhe krejt papritur (normalisht, aspak cudi) shoh qeverine greke te fuse hundet menjehere. Ne vend te merresh me kete qe eshte ne fakt skandali i vertete me thua mua se kujt propagande i besoj. Mire une qe i besokam propagandes se shtetit shqiptar (qe ne fund te fundit eshte shteti im). Po ti kujt propagande i beson, asaj te shtetit grek?

----------


## Darius

Dhe per te shtuar, me thuaj ne cfare rrjeshti te deklarates se kishes autoqefale akuzohet shteti shqiptar? Aty permenden disa individe qe po demtonin kishen (qe nuk dihen se kush jane, nga kane ardhur, cfare perfaqesojne dhe kush i paguan per nje veprim te tille). KOASH i kerkon shtetit shqiptar te gjeje keqberesit por nuk akuzon shtetin se po dhunon lirine e besimit ortodoks. Ju flisni per shtetin shqiptar sikur te jete shteti i kurdeve dhe jo i atij vendi. Une skam asnje simpati per Ramen sic nuk kam as per Berishen por si them dot te bardhes se zeze pse kam antipati per te dy. Cfare eshte e vertete eshte e vertete.

----------

jarigas (26-08-2015)

----------

